# 2009 Fee Schedule



## jaxkw (Dec 4, 2008)

The 2009 codes became eff. on CMS wesite as of 10/31/08-when can we use new codes listed? Jan 2009 or eff. ASAP?I get conflicting answers?
Thanks


----------



## pamtienter (Dec 4, 2008)

The CPT and HCPCS codes and the fee schedule info may get published ahead of time but the 2009 version isn't effective or valid to use until 1-1-09 date of service.


----------



## jgarcia619 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jan 2009


----------



## aguelfi (Dec 5, 2008)

CPT is January. ICD-9 is October.


----------

